# College question



## GraphicallyAlex (Jul 23, 2010)

What does (Text+Olcard) mean?
How is it different from a normal textbook?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Your question is at the top of the search engine for google's cache. If no one has a direct answer for you, you'd have better luck asking your professor about the difference.


----------

